# Is Thabo Sefolosha better than Michael Jordan (in his prime)?



## such sweet thunder

I'm creating this thread with a clear title so that it can be bumped later one way or another.

I was very high on Michael Jordan. But Paxson chose Sefolosha, which speaks volumes as to how much Paxson must like him.

Sure Jordan won six titles and five MVPs, but Thabo is from Switzerland; Switzerland . . . man.

So, who is better?

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

P.S. I've launched the Sefolocomotives. PM me to join.


----------



## The ROY

I'm leaning towards Jordan...mainly because he can dunk from the free-throw line


----------



## kulaz3000

i don't know what your trying to achieve with this thread. whether your just trying to create a reaction and stir people or prove that your an uneducated basketball fan.


----------



## such sweet thunder

all of the above, I suppose.


----------



## The ROY

Nah, after further consideration I'm going with Thabo.

he's 6"7...jordan was a TWEENER compared to him..

It's no contest

Give Thabo his damn accolades and awards now


----------



## BG7

I was leaning towards yes, but went with yes.


----------



## Philomath

He still has some things to prove before this is a valid comparison, IMHO. MJ does, I mean.

Figuratively speaking, I think this thread is an exercise in Thabo Sefellatio, and I refuse to participate further.


----------



## Wishbone

Philomath said:


> He still has some things to prove before this is a valid comparison, IMHO. MJ does, I mean.
> 
> Figuratively speaking, I think this thread is an exercise in Thabo *Sefellatio* , and I refuse to participate further.



:laugh: 
:clap: 

that sir, is rep worthy.


----------



## paxman

:eek8: please. are you kidding me???!!!!! 
man, the pax worshipping is way out of control. IT'S WAAAAY OOOOUT! *WAAAAAAAY!!!*
do you even realize that thabo has yet to play an nba game-duh!!!:curse: 

you talk so lightly about 6 freaking championships:krazy: 
man. jeez. dayum. you guys sometimes take things too far.

yeah right, like thabo can EVER win both DPOY and MVP in the 
same freaking season. :rofl:

talk to me when the season starts. jordan averaged 28.2 ppg as a ROOKIE! *A ROOOOKIEEEEE!!!*
hello, that's why they call it the GOAT! 
you can't have anyone be better than the "greatest" - DUH! :krazy:

good lord. yeesh. jeesh.


----------



## The ROY

lol, some of you guys don't know the meaning of "sense of humor"


----------



## such sweet thunder

paxman said:


> :eek8: please. are you kidding me???!!!!!
> man, the pax worshipping is way out of control. IT'S WAAAAY OOOOUT! *WAAAAAAAY!!!*
> do you even realize that thabo has yet to play an nba game-duh!!!:curse:
> 
> you talk so lightly about 6 freaking championships:krazy:
> man. jeez. dayum. you guys sometimes take things too far.
> 
> yeah right, like thabo can EVER win both DPOY and MVP in the
> same freaking season. :rofl:
> 
> talk to me when the season starts. jordan averaged 28.2 ppg as a ROOKIE! *A ROOOOKIEEEEE!!!*
> hello, that's why they call it the GOAT!
> you can't have anyone be better than the "greatest" - DUH! :krazy:
> 
> good lord. yeesh. jeesh.


 Then why did you vote "yes"?


----------



## BG7

Thabo Sefolosha doesn't win championships, championships win him.


----------



## Showtyme

such sweet thunder said:


> Then why did you vote "yes"?



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

No, but seriously, this thread may need more of a purpose.


----------



## Bulls4Life

:rofl:


















































*Yes!*

:laugh:


----------



## BG7

Vote in this thread once your done in this one.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=287541


----------



## mw2889

Right now MJ because of his championships

But when it's all said and done I think Thabo will be considered better.


----------



## Electric Slim

I voted yes.


----------



## paxman

such sweet thunder said:


> Then why did you vote "yes"?


all out of green font...you thought i was serious? :biggrin:


----------



## Rodman

I had to decide for the third option. Very difficult though to really decide on this one, both players have done so much for the NBA and the fact that Jordan is not playing anymore finally made me choose YES!  
How can you choose a retired player anyway!
THABO for president!!!


----------



## LegoHat

Rodman said:


> I had to decide for the third option. Very difficult though to really decide on this one, both players have done so much for the NBA and the fact that Jordan is not playing anymore finally made me choose YES!
> How can you choose a retired player anyway!
> THABO for president!!!


Exactly! Washed up oldtimer vs. soon-to-be allstar, seems like a damn easy pick to me.

_Everybody's doin' a brand new dance now 
(C'mon baby do the sefoloco-motion) 
I know you'll get to like it 
If you give it a chance now 
(C'mon baby do the sefoloco-motion) 
My little baby sister can do it with ease 
It's easier than learning your a b c's 
So come on, come on, 
Do the sefoloco-motion with me 

You gotta swing your hips now 
Come on baby, jump up, hmmm jump back 
Oh well I think you got the knack 

Now that you can do it 
Let's make a chain now 
(C'mon baby do the sefoloco-motion) 
Chug-a chug-a motion like a railway train now 
(C'mon baby do the sefoloco-motion) 
Do it nice and easy now don't lose control 
A little bit of rhythm and a lot of soul 
So come on, come on, 
Do the sefoloco-motion with me 
You gotta swing your hips now 
Come on, come on, 
Do the sefoloco-motion with me 
Yeah 

Chug chug (sampling) 

Move around the floor in a sefoloco-motion 
(C'mon baby do the sefoloco-motion) 
Do it holding hands if you got the notion 
(C'mon baby do the sefoloco-motion) 
There's never been a dance that's so easy to do 
It even makes you happy 
When you're feeling blue 
So come on come on do the sefoloco-motion with me 
You gotta swing your hips now 

Come on, come on, 
Do the sefoloco-motion with me 
Yeah 
Come on, come on, 
Do the sefoloco-motion with me 
You gotta swing your hips now 
_


----------



## Pay Ton

Umm...where's the option for Hell Yes!?

And, I'd like to ride the Sefolocomotive! (That...sounds...normal.)


----------



## Guest

I vote Thabo, ya, ya!

Sign me for club, yes please.


----------



## LegoHat

Thabo's Mom said:


> I vote Thabo, ya, ya!
> 
> Sign me for club, yes please.


Welcome to the site! And might I add, what a brilliant name you've chosen.


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Thabo's Mom said:


> I vote Thabo, ya, ya!
> 
> Sign me for club, yes please.


 :ttiwwp:


----------



## ace20004u

I know this thread is in jest but it would be fun to see the present MJ going one on one with Sefolosha, I wonder who would win?


----------



## UMfan83

You made an error in the thread title. You misspelled "Andres Nocioni", its not spelled "T-h-a-b-o S-e-f-o-l-o-s-h-a".

Anyways, I vote yes, Andres Nocinoi is better then Michael Jordan in his prime.


----------



## Guest

ballafromthenorth said:


> :ttiwwp:


The ask for pics is very nice, thank you.


----------



## Guest

Honey, why don't you log off and leave the kids alone to talk.

Its almost dinner time, anyway.



Oh, and yes, of course, my Thabo is much better than that Jordan fellow.


----------



## Vintage

This is hilarious.

So which user is really Thabo's Mom?

And Thabo's Dad?


----------



## jnrjr79

Best. Thread. Ever.





Oh, and I voted "yes" after much deliberation.


----------



## Aurelino

Thabo's parents are separated, so no more dinner with the kids every evening.


----------



## Guest

Aurelino said:


> Thabo's parents are separated, so no more dinner with the kids every evening.


What, we can't have dinner together? You know, we are very liberal and progressive here in Switzerland.

Anyway, kids, thanks for being nice to our little Thabo.



Oh, and please forgive the -- how you say it? -- "spam" but maybe check out music from my former band, Malopoets.

http://www.vinyltap.co.uk/shop/artist/Malopoets.aspx


----------



## LegoHat

I don't know what to say, except: :rofl:!!!


----------



## theanimal23

This is such BS. The thread title should be, is the Sefolocomotive better than MJ, Magic, Larry, Wilt, etc etc combined? Then it would have been an easy decision. Right now I'm torn between Yes and Yes.


----------



## ace20004u

Boy if Thabo happens to frequent our board his ego will be so big it won't fit in the UC!


----------



## Guest

Our Thabo is humble child, full of grace and virtue.

No need worry ego.

We raise him right way jibby.

You hear of jibby in US?

Very big Swiss child development trend.


----------



## such sweet thunder

This thread took left turn.


----------



## ace20004u

Thabo's Mom said:


> Our Thabo is humble child, full of grace and virtue.
> 
> No need worry ego.
> 
> We raise him right way jibby.


Will you bake us some cookies? :biggrin:


----------



## Sham

such sweet thunder said:


> This thread took left turn.


Yeah, I preferred it when it was serious.


----------



## Guest

Cookies will cool on window sill. Come on by.

I make into primitive animal shape.


----------



## kukoc4ever

This just in.

Thabo is in town and practicing at the Berto Center.

This pic was taken in the Berto parking lot at 7:45 AM this morning.










It was the only car in the parking lot, other than Tyrus Thomas' SUV (busy practicing) and a delivery truck.

Tyrus unlocked the door for Thabo and they are currently comparing jibs.


----------



## Philomath

What would happen if Thabo and Ditka fought?

I voted for the second yes, as only hipster posers vote for yes #4, and shameless bandwagon jumpers vote for yes #1. (Do we really have to mention the debacle that is yes #3? Not quite as cloying as the other two, but come on.) Vote yes #2, if you're a true connoisseur of the peach basket. All the cool kids are doing it.

I said I wouldn't participate in the Thabo Sefellatio, but this thread is so magnetic, it pulled me back in.

Thank you so much for raise Thabo right way jibby, Swiss Miss!

OMG, if Thabo doesn't shoot over 40%, that will be his nickname won't it. The horror.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Oh, man!

I've been waiting weeks for a good time to drop a Toblerone reference, and now I feel like John Paxson watching Wade shake hands with David Stern.


----------



## Guest

Philomath said:


> Thank you so much for raise Thabo right way jibby, Swiss Miss!


Is very welcome. Have cookie.


----------



## ScottMay

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I've been waiting weeks for a good time to drop a Toblerone


Ouch. I don't consider the day to have started until I drop a good Toblerone or three.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

ScottMay said:


> Ouch. I don't consider the day to have started until I drop a good Toblerone or three.


I don't get enough roughage to make Swiss Chocolate.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Thabo's Mom said:


> Is very welcome. Have cookie.



You know what puts this joke over the top? You're a supporting member. You paid for the screen name. Kudos.


----------



## Guest

such sweet thunder said:


> You know what puts this joke over the top? You're a supporting member. You paid for the screen name. Kudos.


You no like cookie?


----------



## such sweet thunder

no. i like cookie. one for me please.


----------



## BG7

Thabo's Rookie Stats (I just got them from God)

37 PPG 11 APG 6 RPG 1.5 BPG 3.5 SPG.


----------



## fleetwood macbull

look, Thabo has 'afro potential'
Mike has nothing on Thabo. Just wait until Thabo and Big Ben unleash 2 'fros on the league.


----------



## JRose5

Maybe if you had more options on the poll, I'd vote..
Can a mod please add "Yes"?


Word to the wise.. don't play on the tracks when the train's coming through.


----------



## DengNabbit

wouldnt thabo's mom have more of a brit type accent?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

His father is from South Africa. His mother lived in South Africa for several years, but is French born.


----------



## the-asdf-man

who's this michael jordan guy that everyone keeps talking about? is he a pokemon?


----------



## Aurelino

Imagine Michael Jordan and Bill Russell's moden incarnations playing for the same team. Could happen next year.


----------



## BG7

When did we pick up Bill Russell?


----------



## Aurelino

sloth said:


> When did we pick up Bill Russell?


Oden has been compared to Bill Russell.


----------



## BG7

Aurelino said:


> Oden has been compared to Bill Russell.


Thats next year. All we have is this right now:

PG-John Stockton/Mark Jackson
SG-Michael Jordan/Andrew Toney
SF-Andres Nocioni/Grant Hill
PF-PJ Brown/Amare Stoudemire
C- Dennis Rodman/Luc Longley


----------



## jbulls

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Thabo's Dad again."


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

jbulls said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Thabo's Dad again."


That's what Thabo's Mom said...

huh-huh.


----------



## BG7

If you want to learn more about THabo, check out the Thabo's facts thread.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=3833696#post3833696


----------



## jbulls

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> That's what Thabo's Mom said...
> 
> huh-huh.


Wait a sec, Mrs. Sefolosha gives it to Mr. Sefolosha? Interesting. What liberal and open-minded people.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

jbulls said:


> Wait a sec, Mrs. Sefolosha gives it to Mr. Sefolosha? Interesting. What liberal and open-minded people.


Only after she spreads her reputation around...


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

sloth said:


> Thabo's Rookie Stats (I just got them from God)
> 
> 37 PPG 11 APG 6 RPG 1.5 BPG 3.5 SPG.


Thabo is a very good rebounder. Don't sell him short.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Thabo is a very good rebounder. Don't sell him short.


37 PPG 11 APG 6 RPG 1.5 BPG 3.5 SPG . . . 

The question was, is Thabo better than Jordan in his prime. The sick part is Thabo could put up Sloth's fictional season and the answer could still be "no." 

Check out Jordan 87-88: 37.1 PPG, 4.6 APG, 5.2 RPG, 1.6 BPG, 3.15 SPG.


----------



## TripleDouble

such sweet thunder said:


> 37 PPG 11 APG 6 RPG 1.5 BPG 3.5 SPG . . .
> 
> The question was, is Thabo better than Jordan in his prime. The sick part is Thabo could put up Sloth's fictional season and the answer could still be "no."
> 
> Check out Jordan 87-88: 37.1 PPG, 4.6 APG, 5.2 RPG, 1.6 BPG, 3.15 SPG.


Thabo bests Jordan in every catagory but points and blocks (each one tenth advantage for Jordan). I don't think it's much of a contest, personally.


----------



## BG7

TripleDouble said:


> Thabo bests Jordan in every catagory but points and blocks (each one tenth of an advantage for Jordan). I don't think it's much of a contest, personally.


And thats his rookie year.

In his prime, were looking at:

47 ppg 13 apg 11 rpg 3 bpg 5 spg.


----------



## BG7

sloth said:


> And thats his rookie year.
> 
> In his prime, were looking at:
> 
> 47 ppg 13 apg 11 rpg 3 bpg 5 spg.


And thats just his prime, in his best season, were looking at:

55 ppg 16 apg 14 rpg 10 bpg 15 spg.


----------



## jbulls

sloth said:


> And thats just his prime, in his best season, were looking at:
> 
> 55 ppg 16 apg 14 rpg 10 bpg 15 spg.


So pretty much the same thing we can expect from Saer Sene by his third year?


----------



## theanimal23

Don't forget, with Thabo we could get 73 wins. Eclipsing MJ's mark.


----------



## BG7

jbulls said:


> So pretty much the same thing we can expect from Saer Sene by his third year?


Only if he can tag on the Seflomotive. Then he can put up 20 pts 15 rebs 100 blks per game.


----------



## BG7

theanimal23 said:


> Don't forget, with Thabo we could get 73 wins. Eclipsing MJ's mark.


Come on, use your noggin, if Thabo puts up those numbers, we going 98-0, not including the playoffs, thats Thabo for you!


----------



## Showtyme

sloth said:


> Only if he can tag on the Seflomotive. Then he can put up 20 pts 15 rebs 100 blks per game.


Obviously it's all in good fun, but can anyone imagine 100 blocks per game, every game?

He'd have to block every single shot on every single possession, block free throws, then block some of his own team's shots (but not all of them). Final score would be 20-0, the 20 coming from Sene.

Where do the 15 rebounds even come from? His own misses?

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ace20004u

Showtyme said:


> Obviously it's all in good fun, but can anyone imagine 100 blocks per game, every game?
> 
> He'd have to block every single shot on every single possession, block free throws, then block some of his own team's shots (but not all of them). Final score would be 20-0, the 20 coming from Sene.
> 
> Where do the 15 rebounds even come from? His own misses?
> 
> :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:



misses?


----------



## 7RINGS?

For our sakes and the Bulls we can only hope Thabo will be better then Jordan.We may be in serious trouble....Lets see what the future holds for the number #13 pick!!! :banana: Good Luck!!! No pun intended!!!


----------



## UMfan83

Andres Nocioni > Thabo Sefolosha

End Of Discussion Plz.


----------



## ztect

Thabo "obviously" is the the combination of Pippen & Jordan :clown:


----------



## ballafromthenorth

Oh man, the thread seems to have died down a bit, but what a run it had! Classic stuff like this is just one of the many reasons to love this board.


----------



## notbeat

I don't know how this has gone on 6+ pages.

Jordan barely measured 6'5" without shoes at the pre-draft camp. Thabo's easily 6'7"

You can't teach height, etc.

In Pax we trust!


----------



## Guest

notbeat said:


> I don't know how this has gone on 6+ pages.
> 
> Jordan barely measured 6'5" without shoes at the pre-draft camp. Thabo's easily 6'7"
> 
> *You can't teach height*, etc.
> 
> In Pax we trust!


To the contrary, sir. We taught Thabo all the height he has. I did height drills on the driveway with Thabo starting when he was 10, and was very proud of his increase in length over time. We sent him to height camp and even hired a personal height coach.

We always encouraged Thabo at all times to be as tall as he could be.


----------



## stylez1125

notbeat said:


> I don't know how this has gone on 6+ pages.
> 
> Jordan barely measured 6'5" without shoes at the pre-draft camp. Thabo's easily 6'7"
> 
> You can't teach height, etc.
> 
> In Pax we trust!


do you got the link for that?


----------



## Sigifrith

such sweet thunder said:


> 37 PPG 11 APG 6 RPG 1.5 BPG 3.5 SPG . . .
> 
> The question was, is Thabo better than Jordan in his prime. The sick part is Thabo could put up Sloth's fictional season and the answer could still be "no."
> 
> Check out Jordan 87-88: 37.1 PPG, 4.6 APG, 5.2 RPG, 1.6 BPG, 3.15 SPG.


Don't be a hater.


----------



## Sigifrith

the-asdf-man said:


> who's this michael jordan guy that everyone keeps talking about? is he a pokemon?


You'll have to ask Karla Knafel.


----------



## paxman

ace20004u said:


> showtyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> where do the 15 rebounds even come from? His own misses?
> 
> 
> 
> misses?
Click to expand...

:laugh:


----------



## Ventura

what a totally amazing excellent thread!


----------



## Guest

Ventura said:


> what a totally amazing excellent thread!


You like cookie?


----------



## rlucas4257

Great thread. I love the choices.

1) Yes
2) Yes
3) Yes
4) Yes

Doesnt leave much to doubt. Anyway, Thabo is going to be very good. A serious poll would ask if Thabo could be a smaller Toni Kukoc, Andre Igoudala or perhaps a Paul Pressey, all excellent players in their primes. I think that is a reasonable comparison or hope. Thabo obviously is a point forward, who can guard 3 spots more than an out and out 2 guard so the Pippen comparisons will be there but thats unreasonable to compare them.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

rlucas4257 said:


> Great thread. I love the choices.
> 
> 1) Yes
> 2) Yes
> 3) Yes
> 4) Yes
> 
> Doesnt leave much to doubt. Anyway, Thabo is going to be very good. A serious poll would ask if Thabo could be a smaller Toni Kukoc, Andre Igoudala or perhaps a Paul Pressey, all excellent players in their primes. I think that is a reasonable comparison or hope. Thabo obviously is a point forward, who can guard 3 spots more than an out and out 2 guard so the Pippen comparisons will be there but thats unreasonable to compare them.


I find it interesting that Bulls.com still has Thabo listed at 6' 5". DraftExpress said he measured a legit 6' 7" in shoes this summer. I've also seen the taller figure listed in other articles, though I have no links handy. 

It's also interesting because the Bulls are the only team I can think of that has changed a player's listed height. Deng was 6' 8" as a rookie and 6' 9" as a soph. I've never seen a team make a change like that, even if a player grows. And yet somehow, it seems they are two inches short on Thabo.

Why do I mention this? 6' 5" skinny guys usually don't play small forward, but 6' 7" skinny guys often do. Let's face it, if Thabo is going to be the new face of basketball in this country (and he is), he should be known by his full stature.


----------



## Guest

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I find it interesting that Bulls.com still has Thabo listed at 6' 5". DraftExpress said he measured a legit 6' 7" in shoes this summer. I've also seen the taller figure listed in other articles, though I have no links handy.



The height coach we retained to work with Thabo assured us he was a legitimate 200 cm when he finished the programme.

This was confirmed by the counselors at height camp.


----------



## Ron Cey

Philomath said:


> Figuratively speaking, I think this thread is an exercise in Thabo Sefellatio, and I refuse to participate further.


Classic.


----------



## Banjoriddim

Darius Miles Davis said:


> I find it interesting that Bulls.com still has Thabo listed at 6' 5". DraftExpress said he measured a legit 6' 7" in shoes this summer. I've also seen the taller figure listed in other articles, though I have no links handy.
> 
> It's also interesting because the Bulls are the only team I can think of that has changed a player's listed height. Deng was 6' 8" as a rookie and 6' 9" as a soph. I've never seen a team make a change like that, even if a player grows. And yet somehow, it seems they are two inches short on Thabo.
> 
> Why do I mention this? 6' 5" skinny guys usually don't play small forward, but 6' 7" skinny guys often do. Let's face it, if Thabo is going to be the new face of basketball in this country (and he is), he should be known by his full stature.


I think it's all good since even if he still is 6'5'' then it's without shoes he still is legit 6'6'' in NBA (I read this 6'5'' stuff from some newspaper in Europe so they may be wrong as well) interesting point about change but is Deng 6'9'' with shoes or without since I belive Noc should be listed 6'8'' since he is 6'7'' w/s. ...Actually it doesn't matter since NBA has ****** up this whole height thing (most players are listed taller for inch, two or three since "they are listed with shoes on." :biggrin:


----------



## rlucas4257

DMD, in Europe its the opposite of the NBA. They take a measurement and then cut off 2 inches. The reason they do this is to keep the NBA uninterested and away from their players. If you have a 7 footer, 6-10 isnt as enticing and so on. Gasol is a legit 7 foot but for alot of his career in Barca they had him at 6-9/10.


----------



## such sweet thunder

I thought it would be interesting to bump this thread and see if peoples' voting has changed, now that we've had two-thirds of a season with basketball Jesus.


----------



## eymang

I would say Thabo is like Magic Johnson, sans some of the meat. Possibly better since he doesn't carry any diseases. But we'll never know unless he gets his due playing time. We might as well trade him so he can at least become a superstar elsewhere.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle

Seriously, I can't believe some of the silly things people post on here. Someone please remind me why we needed to drag MJ into this? MJ was MJ, and that's nothing to be ashamed of (unless, of course, you're comparing him to Thabo).


----------



## BG7

such sweet thunder said:


> I thought it would be interesting to bump this thread and see if peoples' voting has changed, now that we've had two-thirds of a season with basketball Jesus.


Give him time...Jesus wasn't doing too many miracles yet at this age either. :worthy:


----------



## DaBullz

Kirk Hinrich.


----------



## J-City

Much like Shaquille O'Neal, it actually is well documented that the Sefolocomotive does not "turn it on" or "step his game up" until playoff time. When he was a sophomore in high school, he averaged 13min and 6.3pts per game during the regular season, only to average 7min and 93.7pts per game during the All-Swiss High School Tournament, en route to the first of three championships (Which according to many experts was the best Threepeat of all-time). Scott Skiles is well aware of this and is just waiting to unleash the beast on the league come playoff time. Prepare to see the second coming (I would actually call Jordan the "John the Baptist" to Sef's "Jesus") late April, Sef is gonna bust some muthas up! You've heard of the triple threat... prepare for the Swiss Army Knife!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

Mebarak said:


> Give him time...Jesus wasn't doing too many miracles yet at this age either. :worthy:


Wow. That was actually pretty clever -- and funny.

Congrats. Nice one.


----------



## such sweet thunder

I think his play today settles it.


----------



## Electric Slim

Wow! Who is this Thabo guy? He just kicked Wade's *** a minute ago.


----------



## Mateo

Electric Slim said:


> Wow! Who is this Thabo guy?


Rich man's Jesus.


----------



## K-Dub

J-City said:


> Much like Shaquille O'Neal, it actually is well documented that the Sefolocomotive does not "turn it on" or "step his game up" until playoff time. When he was a sophomore in high school, he averaged 13min and 6.3pts per game during the regular season, only to average 7min and 93.7pts per game during the All-Swiss High School Tournament, en route to the first of three championships (Which according to many experts was the best Threepeat of all-time). *Scott Skiles is well aware of this and is just waiting to unleash the beast on the league come playoff time. Prepare to see the second coming (I would actually call Jordan the "John the Baptist" to Sef's "Jesus") late April, Sef is gonna bust some muthas up! You've heard of the triple threat... prepare for the Swiss Army Knife!*


Prophet.


----------



## Hodges

I just got the shirt in the mail. Thanks SST!









Front









Back


----------



## King Joseus

Hodges said:


> I just got the shirt in the mail. Thanks SST!


:lol:


----------



## Bubbles

Hodges said:


> I just got the shirt in the mail. Thanks SST!


:lol:


----------



## such sweet thunder

Hodges said:


> I just got the shirt in the mail. Thanks SST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


Oh snap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Date Opponent Result MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OFF DEF REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS
Feb 28 vs. GSW W 113 - 83 24 8 - 13 2 - 3 1 - 2 2 2 4 3 1 0 0 2 19

Very clever of you. . . I mean, of me.


----------



## Hodges

such sweet thunder said:


> Oh snap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Date Opponent Result MIN FGM-A 3PM-A FTM-A OFF DEF REB AST STL BLK TO PF PTS
> Feb 28 vs. GSW W 113 - 83 24 8 - 13 2 - 3 1 - 2 2 2 4 3 1 0 0 2 19
> 
> Very clever of you. . . I mean, of me.


We should go into business together; these shirts would sell like hot cakes at the UC.


----------



## such sweet thunder

Hodges said:


> We should go into business together; these shirts would sell like hot cakes at the UC.


Yeah I could definitely see us selling five or six. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . billion.


----------



## King Joseus

such sweet thunder said:


> Yeah I could definitely see us selling five or six. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . billion.


I'll take 2 billion myself...


----------



## Bubbles

Hodges said:


> I just got the shirt in the mail. Thanks SST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back


I so want one.


----------



## eymang

I would compare him more to magic johnson


----------



## Rhyder

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MdUdlR7XfAw"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MdUdlR7XfAw" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

I really should put together a Thabo highlight clip to this song.


----------



## step

That has a nice ending.


----------



## such sweet thunder

I found this interesting projection about the population of Thabonation.










8.9 billion by 2050? Not too bad. He should have ten rings by then.


----------



## Hodges

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XvElMSeRYjE&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XvElMSeRYjE&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Smithian

Thabo is almost as good as Earl Barron is, and that is saying something. MJ once was left in a hospital after trying to dunk on Earl "Rambo" Barron.

EDIT

I'm a Heat fan, but I must have one of those shirts. :lol:


----------



## jnrjr79

Bump.

It's nice to see "yes" is winning in the poll. I agree wholeheartedly. I don't think anybody could really dispute it at this point. It seems silly we even wondered whether Thabo was the GOAT. Silly us.


----------



## mvP to the Wee

LOL!

I can't believe I've never seen this thread before!


----------



## Nater

I'm glad to see that this is an old thread that got bumped. Because if it was started recently, that would just be silly. The answer should be plainly obvious. I mean, MJ was great and all, but Thabo is a once-in-a-generation player, at least.


----------



## King Joseus

Spectacular bump, jnrjr79...


----------



## jnrjr79

King Joseus said:


> Spectacular bump, jnrjr79...



I'm ashamed it's ever fallen off the frontpage.


:yay:


----------



## jimmy

The "(in his prime)" gets me every time.


----------



## such sweet thunder

This thread sucks.


----------



## jnrjr79

such sweet thunder said:


> This thread sucks.



Clearly an erroneous assertion.


----------



## Hodges

His 07-08 campaign was basically twice as good as 06-07. Assuming this trend continues...

08-09: 14 Points, 8 Rebounds, 4 Assists, 2 Steals, 1 Block

All-star, DPOY, MIP, COY


----------



## JPTurbo

Hodges said:


> His 07-08 campaign was basically twice as good as 06-07. Assuming this trend continues...
> 
> 08-09: 14 Points, 8 Rebounds, 4 Assists, 2 Steals, 1 Block
> 
> All-star, DPOY, MIP, COY



09-10: 28 Points, 16 Rebounds, 8 Assists, 4 Steals, 2 Blocks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flip

JPTurbo said:


> 09-10: 28 Points, 16 Rebounds, 8 Assists, 4 Steals, 2 Blocks!!!!!!!!!!!



'10-'11: 56 Points - 32 Rebounds - 16 Assists - 8 Steals - 4 Blocks

First player to get 82 triple-doubles in a season?
Early induction into the Hall of Fame?
Announces bid for '12 presidential election?
Finds a cure for AIDS?

The sky is the limit with this guy. Heck, screw the sky; First man to walk on Mars.


----------



## Hodges

http://basketballuniverse-nba.50webs.com/html/players/player599.htm

Thabo's Greed rating is 54. Seems about right.


----------



## jnrjr79

Sadly, Thabo is gone. But, I think we can unequivocally state based upon his tenure in Chicago, that Thabo Sefolosha was ten times the player Jordan ever was. The Chicago Bulls, the City of Chicago, and indubitably the world are forever changed for the better as a result of Thabo. In fact, I fully expect him not just to have his jersey retired, but to be canonized after his retirement. It has been reported that the mere utterance by Stacey King of "Seffolooshaaaaa" cures cancer, raises the dead, and gives angels their wings.


----------



## Basel

I find it funny that the guy who created this thread is "such sweet thunder" and now Thabo is going to OKC.


----------



## Wynn

I feel certain that the draft pick will fail his physical and the trade will be rescinded. All hail Thabo!


----------



## such sweet thunder

Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dornado

such sweet thunder said:


> Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It had to be said.

Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to go cry myself to sleep.


----------



## jnrjr79

such sweet thunder said:


> Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Classic.


----------



## DNKO

Probably the rock bottom point of the Bulls franchise.

Swiss Miss, you will be missed.


----------



## Craig Hodges

DNKO said:


> Swiss Miss, you will be missed.


Just like your jumpshots.


----------



## DNKO

Craig.................excuse me? Go back to your 3 pointers practice.


----------



## jnrjr79

Bump for awesomeness.


----------



## yodurk

Where's the option for "Hell yes"? I want to vote again!


----------



## Pay Ton

It's no coincidence that the Bulls haven't won the championship since Thabo has been traded.


----------



## Wynn

I want to change my vote from the third "Yes" to the fourth "Yes"... can a Mod take care of that?


----------



## SheriffKilla

You mean Thabo in his prime is as good as Jordan.. was in high school? I would say no but by no I mean Yes.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1

I mean, Thabo never sliced his finger with a cigar cutter or retired to play baseball when rumors of a gambling scandal were rising. Is there a real question here?

Really, the poll should be edited to add an option for "yeah, yeah, uh huh, uh huh, yeah, yes, that's it right there."


----------

